# Old TM



## Tompatt (Mar 30, 2008)

heres my TM I just got Thurs. from my grandpa. its about 12 yrs old. and is still in the plastic. lol. it has a 36 lb. thrust. do u think that would be enough for a 14 ft jon?


----------



## redbug (Mar 30, 2008)

it wil move you slowly a calm lake you won't get much speed out of it

Wayne


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 30, 2008)

redbug said:


> it wil move you slowly a calm lake you won't get much speed out of it
> 
> Wayne



yea. thats wat i want. just to get me from one fishin spot to another one like 10 ft away. thx.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

It will work, and you cant complain with free for sure.

Awesome gift!


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 30, 2008)

Jim said:


> It will work, and you cant complain with free for sure.
> 
> Awesome gift!



i no! lol. my grandpa was like, all well, here ya go. me and him r the only one that like to fish in our huge family...wait um my dad's cuz is the host of Offshore Adventures on Espn 2..  he sent me pics of him and his wife with some huge deep sea fish. Fishermen have to stick together. :wink:


----------



## sccamper (Mar 31, 2008)

Ive got a 36# motorguide on my 1436 with deck and floor. The switch is messed up and only works on 3 highest speeds. I wish it had 2 lower speeds for fishing coves ect. High speed pulls the boat along purdy good. It is slow with strong head wind.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 31, 2008)

It will do just fine for fishing. For electric only, you may want more. Here is a few examples to give you a perspective. On my 12 footer, which wasn't much lighter than yours, I had a 50 pound thrust, and I usually fished with it at about 25 or 30 percent. For electric only, that boat would fly. I have a friend with a 18 foot Ranger, and it has a 65. For fishing, I usually use about 40 percent.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 31, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> It will do just fine for fishing. For electric only, you may want more. Here is a few examples to give you a perspective. On my 12 footer, which wasn't much lighter than yours, I had a 50 pound thrust, and I usually fished with it at about 25 or 30 percent. For electric only, that boat would fly. I have a friend with a 18 foot Ranger, and it has a 65. For fishing, I usually use about 40 percent.



thx. but all the lakes around here and up in ky are mostly u can use anything. even a beer keg for an anchor. doesnt make sense but o well. =P


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 1, 2008)

tompatt said:


> doesnt make sense but o well. =P


Really doesn't make sense. I mean, how are you going to refill if your keg is on the lake bottom?....


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 1, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > doesnt make sense but o well. =P
> ...



i dont drink dude. i am under the legal age limit.


----------



## Tompatt (May 8, 2008)

i tried mounting it to the front of my boat and the side but it wont fit. is there a TM mount for a jon?


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> i tried mounting it to the front of my boat and the side but it wont fit. is there a TM mount for a jon?



What do you mean it wont fit? The mount itself?


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2008)

I just saw this thread...Will something like this help you out?

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3076&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Tompatt (May 8, 2008)

Jim said:


> I just saw this thread...Will something like this help you out?
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3076&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a



yea. thx. i may try that. other suggestions?


----------



## tornado (May 9, 2008)

Similar to above:


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2008)

https://www.cabelas.com/information/Boating/JonBoatTrollingMotorBracket.html

theres some at BPS also


----------



## bluegillfisher (May 9, 2008)

I have a 1448 jon. Last summer I used a 20lb trolling motor on it. It pushed the boat okay. It had two speeds. I now have a 50lb and it moves boat a lot better--also it has reverse, so I don't have to spin the motor around when I want to back away.
The battery even though in was 8 years old :shock: lasted a lot longer than my new bigger battery--but no way would I go back to old TM.
I have read on other boards about opening up TM and turning motor around when you mount transom motor on bow. Maybe someone here knows about that.
Mary


----------



## redbug (May 9, 2008)

you can turn the had of your trolling motor around with out much trouble. 
bluegillfisher, I see your in southern Ill. my wife and i will be in marion the first 2 weeks of june fishing we comeout every year 
you have some great places to fish out there

Wayne


----------



## Tompatt (May 9, 2008)

im think im gonna try that jim. thankfully the owner before put this slab of wood on the front...... i quess for his TM. but im just gonna get another lil piece of wood and mount it... 

See...


----------

